# Freesia and Minuet's waiting thread



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Freesia is due 2 weeks from today and Mini (Minuet) is due 3 weeks from today - to me these are the longest 2-3 weeks of the entire pregnancy.

This is Freesia's 4th Freshening and she is 5 years old. So far she has had 3 sets of twin's, one set was :kidred::kidblue:, and the other 2 sets were :kidblue::kidblue:. I'm expecting twins again this year and would really like :kidred: :kidred:This is a picture of Freesia, taken last weekend.


This will be Mini's second freshening and she is 4 years old. She also gave me twin boys last year. I think she looks bigger this year so I am hoping for triplets and obviously would really like girls. This picture of Mini was taken a couple of weeks ago.


Tomorrow I am going to clip their hind ends and udders and will get more current pictures then.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes the last few weeks is always torture!! Good luck with kidding, wishing you some does!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures from today after their (really bad) clip jobs. Any guesses of how many babies they will each have?

Freesia (due 5/10):






And Mini - due 5/17


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's my gues 

Freesia: D/D Twins
Min: B/D Twins


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Imma guess freesia trips! DBD

And twins for minuet. BB

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

They are both very pretty LaMancha's 
I'll guess Freesia will have triplet's, two girls and one boy.
As for Minuet, I'll guess twin girls.
I hope they kid well, and have very healthy babies.
Oh and I'm also going to guess that Freesia will kid about 3 days before her due date.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Freesia kidded early this morning. I went to check on her at 10 pm last night and it was obvious that she was in early labor so I stayed with her. She got serious about pushing at 1:20 am and the first kid was born at 1:36, the second was born at 2:00. Twin Girls  .

Oh and Winrie - you were right - 3 days before her due date. 

I'll post pictures when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats 
Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay all girls! Don't you love it when it happens that way?!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay I was right twin does :fireworks: Congrats


----------

